# LF: longest & thickest cigar



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

Would like to know Which is the biggest and thickest cigar that I would be able to purchase.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

NITRO GORDO NATURAL

Flor De Oliva - Cigars International
In the Giants 1066 (10" x 66) size.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Google "the digger"


----------



## ginomontreal (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks I am going to look into it


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Google "the digger"


Or "Lewinski" uke:


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Also there is a thread from a while back of someone making something like a 150 rg cigar


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd have to look up the specs - but the Jerabaum is the largest we have carried - the digger and gagger are huge ones out right now as well


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Also there is a thread from a while back of someone making something like a 150 rg cigar


Bazooka cigars if I recall.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Or "Lewinski" uke:


The thought of a "Lewinski" and "The Digger" make me sick.

You know the first comment of a Digger on google is "Wow. Just wow. 6 x 60&#8230;so why go 8.5 x 60 when you can go 8.5 x 85!! I mean when I smoke a cigar I want to feel like there's a huge wiener in my mouth. Why wouldn't you want that feeling???"


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the Puros Indios Chief would fit the bill. It is 18 inches by 66 rg.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Bazooka cigars if I recall.


Bazuka El Monstruo


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Is this for a challenge or to "show your manliness" or something? (I don't mean any offense by this I just don't understand smoking >56RG in a torp. My jaw hurts after the larger smokes...not enjoyable)

To quote George Carlin "Freud said sometimes a cigar is just a cigar. Oh ya well sometimes it's a BIG BROWN DICK!"


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Umm... dayum. I'm all about a good 60RG cigar, but seriously... why larger? I'm kinda' turnin' green at the thought.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

ok, I vote for the chief. it isn't the biggest RG, but it is freakin ridiculous and readily available for about 20 bucks








(handlebar mustache not included)


----------



## arkiesmoker (Sep 20, 2008)

Hope he takes the cello off before lighting. lol


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

arkiesmoker said:


> Hope he takes the cello off before lighting. lol


Just a rough guess, but I'm thinking it probably can't taste much worse.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

arkiesmoker said:


> Hope he takes the cello off before lighting. lol


He's probably keeping it on for now just in case he gags on it.


----------

